# Driving drunk



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

In my dads lap as he drives the sedan
Guides my hand on the wheel as if I was a freeman
His silent love was felt but also was his loud wrath
Respect this man so much as he walks with me on my path
Violently ripped forever away from his hip
I must continue and ride alone on this ship
Internal torture hidden by outside occurrences
Its pointless to wonder what could have been
Impossible anyway ever since the fog set in
Slowly developed when I should have been flourishing
Grabbed the owners manual and taught myself how to drive
I guess its easy If I just stay in between the lines
What could go wrong if I remain with the tide
Im Too afraid to step on the peddle 
I Break soon after I gain any momentum
Getting Words of advice from various males
Always keep your eyes on the road and u wont fail
Am I doing this right, I don?t know I cant tell
My head collision almost brought me out of this life
The only wound in sight is on the arm from a knife
Others remain deep from hysteric confusion
If this is a race then I am surely losing
Pointing fingers everywhere, everyone I?m accusing
Car insurance goes up but my mom will flip the bill
150 bucks a week delivered to the hands of my shrink
She cares but doesn?t instruct or keep me off of the brink
Slide behind the wheel but taking extra precaution
The solid insanity line was there and I crossed it
Once again moving towards oncoming traffic
I wonder if ill be remembered as that kid who just couldn?t hack it
Desperately Eat a pill that steers the car back in
Not moving straight but I?m still moving forward
Watching others drive by flashing onward
Enviously sit in my lane afraid to switch over
Is the vehicle faulty or I?m missing a four leaf clover
Wouldn?t fear this ride so much without this damned fog
Try to flush through anyway but cant like a toilet that?s clogged
Drunk from the jameson sitting in my gut
Night riding fast as if I was on the run
Windows down with loud sound coming out
Barbaric roars being released from my mouth
Sink into my empty abyss without a care
Don?t flinch at the flashing lights and the sirens Blair
The pedals holding all 2 tons of my anguish
Going 120 to escape all this anger
All I need maybe is some love from a stranger
Excited now that all this mess will be over fast
I switch over and I collide with the overpass
Now Floating observing the smoldering blast
Gentle giant hands reach out that I grasp
Rejected and forced to have another chance


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

> All I need maybe is some love from a stranger


Show yourself some love,then maybe you wont be a stranger to yourself.

Spirit
x


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Spirit said:


> Show yourself some love,then maybe you wont be a stranger to yourself.


This probably one of the best quotes I have read on this site so far.

Greg


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I disagree, I think "Do A Barrel Roll" is by far the best


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Spirit said:


> > All I need maybe is some love from a stranger
> 
> 
> Show yourself some love,then maybe you wont be a stranger to yourself.
> ...


I hear that


----------

